# Classes for CGC?



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You don't have to take a class. You can get it on any dog six months of age or older. Rigby got his at six months at the dog shows in Perry, GA way back... 1998? He also won a three point major that day- it was a VERY GOOD DAY FOR US!

The dog just has to do very basics- sit, down, stay (with a leash, in some cases), an informal recall, accept a stranger, walk past a dog, and accept some things like being brushed lightly for a few seconds- plus not totally freak out if a stranger holds them for thirty seconds while you're around the corner, if I do recall.

I did it with my dogs as a teen. My first CGC dogs were my schnauzer and my Basenji. I was in highschool... probably about 14 or 15. The CGC was pretty new at the time. This was years ago.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It really wasn't that difficult to pass at all. My two passed easily (I sometimes wonder how). They can't have treats or use halti's or prongs or any "tools or toys" while doing what ACC mentioned. My son (age 15 at the time) and my husband tested with them when they were going through the test. We did take the CGC class though. In that class they train for so much more than the test. That helped.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I run a CGC class and do CGC testing. By far, the two hardest areas are:

Approaching Dog and Handler - you walk up to the evaluator and his dog. The two humans shake hands. Dogs cannot go to each other.

Supervised Separation - You leave your dog w/ evaulator for 3 mins. Dog cannot freak out -- as in display obvious signs of distress.

Follwed closely by Sitting for Petting (can't jump on evaluator) and the feet handling portion of Appearance and Grooming.

Whenever I have a dog not pass, it's ALWYAS been one of those areas.

Class not required to take the test, but it is helpful.

-S


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh wow is it three minutes? I couldn't remember. I haven't had one flunk, though. My Whippet stared at where I went, but he didn't cry or move about.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Jake had no professional training at all and went throught the CGC and the TDI certification at the same time and passed with flying colors.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I so wish I had Tucker test for the therapy dog certification. Our evaluator/trainer/trainers do the CGC and Delta certs. Shadow licks too much.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

On my first dog, I just found a CGC evaluator (via the AKC web site) in my area and met them. That particular dog only has "basic training". My second dog, we got tested at a dog show offering tests.


----------

